# set 10 goals for yourself now!



## mz_jess (Jun 11, 2006)

In group CBT they suggested we do something like this, write down all the things you find difficult to do, and then rank them, from easiest down to hardest. Go through the list at your own pace and hopefully you will reach the end before you know it. It doesn't matter if they are totally unrealistic !

mine are pretty lame..

(easiest to hardest)

*10* Drop my keys in public and have to pick them up
*9* Ask someone for directions
*8* Call a store and ask a question
*7* Walk into a room/mall/etc and make eye contact with 3 people
*6* Go to the local CD shop and make conversation with the sales person: ie, "what is the best alternative album out at the moment?"
*5* Wear a singlet top in public
*4 * Get a haircut. (This always involves some useless small talk that i hate)
*3* Order a bigmac at Mcdonalds. With extra mayo and extra lettuce 
*2* Meet with friend for lunch in a busy place
*1* Enter a store and ask whether they have any jobs available (not that i'm ready for one yet, but good practice)

So what are your top 10??


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

not lame at all mz_jess, some good goals there, here are mine:

1) go shopping on my own (might do this this week)
2) go for a drink down the pub
3) look into an evening course (maybe learn a language)
4) go away somewhere for a week (on the cards for November :afr )
5) watch a film at the cinema and enjoy the experience 
6) go out for a meal with friends 
7) get some new clothes and use the in-store changing rooms 
8) start jogging regularly

ran out at 8, but I'm happy with em. Will add a couple more when they occur to me


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

mz_jess said:


> In group CBT they suggested we do something like this, write down all the things you find difficult to do, and then rank them, from easiest down to hardest. Go through the list at your own pace and hopefully you will reach the end before you know it. It doesn't matter if they are totally unrealistic !
> 
> mine are pretty lame..
> 
> ...


This is pretty cool. I'll have to think some up and then I'll post them here.

#7 and #6 would be difficult for me. The others would cause some anxiety but not terrible. These two however would be real difficult. I think the key is to have some easy goals. My issue might be that I set the initial goals to high so I don't end up attempting them causing me to fail at all 10. If you make the first few fairly easy your confidence is probably boosted.


----------



## hugoe (Oct 10, 2006)

Great exercise! Let me think...

1. Small talk with most people I run into at work (this is about 5 people daily, not much since I stay on my desk most of the time)

2. Have a small conversation with a total stranger in some public place

3. Make more eye/face contact with people when I talk to them

4. Keep up friendly interactions with people that I have met

5. Try to accurately read other people's queues


Sorry, I could only think of 5  Of these, watching people really freak me out. I am a private person, and I have learned that by looking at people, I get this intuitive sense into what they are like. It may sound crazy, but it seems like an invasion of privacy. It also seems to over-stimulate me by getting way too much information from people.

The funny thing is that just thinking about it makes me feel a bit jittery


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I like this game...here are my goals:

1) have a small conversation with a complete stranger
2) enjoy a science lab(lame but i hate them)
3) ask a gril out within the next month
4) go to a party within the next 3 weeks(It's about time I faced my greatest fear)


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

1. Call Toastmasters
2. Deliver birthday present to friend
3. Meet a new online friend (all my old ones disappeared with time  )
4. Email a girl in my class
5. Start a topic in "Connections"
6. Interview someone for class project
7. Lose some weight
8. Join Toastmasters or some other club
9. Meet a person in real life from online (next year)


----------

